# Tasmania state sponsership section 190



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi all, 

I m a mechanical engineering and planning to applying in tasmania. Can anyone tell how is life there?? What are the pro and cons. As a mechanical engineer is it easier to get a job over there??


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sood2gagan said:


> Hi all, I m a mechanical engineering and planning to applying in tasmania. Can anyone tell how is life there?? What are the pro and cons. As a mechanical engineer is it easier to get a job over there??


It's a beautiful state but it's very small - Hobart the capital has roughly 200,000 and the state itself has barely 500,000. The job market as a result is quite limited and most Tasmanians move to the "Big Island" for work. But cost of living is quite low. I would find it really isolating to live there personally.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> It's a beautiful state but it's very small - Hobart the capital has roughly 200,000 and the state itself has barely 500,000. The job market as a result is quite limited and most Tasmanians move to the "Big Island" for work. But cost of living is quite low. I would find it really isolating to live there personally.


Hi mate, 

how many years of experience they require for 190 visa candidates? I have 4.7 years as Acs has deducted my 2 years, would I be able to apply for Tasmania SS?

Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi mate, how many years of experience they require for 190 visa candidates? I have 4.7 years as Acs has deducted my 2 years, would I be able to apply for Tasmania SS? Thanks


http://www.migration.tas.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/82778/Req_190_5_Dec_2014.pdf


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Its hard to understand tha the anzsco list has mechanical engineers for tasmania but u are saying it hard to get job over there. Do u know how much a average person has to wait to get a job?. I don't think i would able to retract my sponsorship once i have the pr in hand. I am having 4.5 years of experience. Does it going to be tuff job for me??


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sood2gagan said:


> Its hard to understand tha the anzsco list has mechanical engineers for tasmania but u are saying it hard to get job over there. Do u know how much a average person has to wait to get a job?. I don't think i would able to retract my sponsorship once i have the pr in hand. I am having 4.5 years of experience. Does it going to be tuff job for me??


You can't get sponsorship unless you have a job offer. See the link I posted earlier.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> You can't get sponsorship unless you have a job offer. See the link I posted earlier.


 thanks mate. Is this condition is in all states? Do they also consider the ielts score? The company i currently work for has a business unit in perth. But wa requires ielts score of 7 each where as i m having 6 each. Thats why i was planning to move to tasmania. Could you recommend some good job sites in tasmania for engineering.?


----------



## Jigar_Patel (Sep 24, 2016)

Is Tasmania giving state nomination without job offer if occupation comes under its demand list?


----------



## tobby89 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi, i'm new in TAS SS. 
i want to ask,
is there any residency requirement before i'm eligible to apply for TAS SS or i can apply even if i never stay in TAS before ( as long as i get job offering ) ? 
and can i apply from overseas? 

Thank you


----------



## Dreamer12 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi

You can get State sponsorship if you find a job or you have a relative in Tasmania. 

You don't have to necessarily stay on Tasman




QuOTE=tobby89;11713817]Hi, i'm new in TAS SS. 
i want to ask,
is there any residency requirement before i'm eligible to apply for TAS SS or i can apply even if i never stay in TAS before ( as long as i get job offering ) ? 
and can i apply from overseas? 

Thank you[/QUOTE]


----------

